
Mediums' new model – why it sucks, and more business model ideas - neilkakkar
https://medium.com/@neilkakkar/dear-medium-80e5e82b5362
======
neilkakkar
A free-for-all link:

[https://medium.com/@neilkakkar/dear-
medium-80e5e82b5362?sour...](https://medium.com/@neilkakkar/dear-
medium-80e5e82b5362?source=friends_link&sk=1b21a0cae2111abf9f40f7bf70a2ddeb)

------
miki123211
For those for whom the article doesn't display fully,
[https://outline.com/7hVs6S](https://outline.com/7hVs6S)

~~~
neilkakkar
Interesting. I didn't know about this, thanks!

By the way, that article would display fully for everyone :)

~~~
miki123211
no, my medium claims that I've reached the member limit.

~~~
neilkakkar
... Oh damn, my bad. I posted the wrong link.

